# Heartworm Prevention Poll



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

What Heartworm Prevention do you use?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I use Interceptor for my 4 year old. Not only is it for heartworm prevention but it also protects against roundworms, hookworms and whipworms. As everyone know roundworms can be transmitted to humans. It does give me some peace of mind but I still get a fecal done after the incubation periods for round, hook or whip worms if he has been in contact with a dog or played in an area where other dogs later on have been diagnosed with them to make sure he doesn't have a case. So far.... he has been protected.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We used to use Heartgard Plus, but our vet switched over to Iverhart Plus, a generic.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

None of the above -

For the past 2years we've used Tri-Heart Plus. Next month Hank starts on Trifexis.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

None of the above. My girls are on Trifexis now. For the past couple of years they were on Iverheart Max (and will get a dose if I ever see tapeworms). Before that Heartgard Plus.

I was asked to link my post in the Health section comparing heartworm/flea/tick meds, so here it is: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...heartworm-flea-tick-products.html#post1486778


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I've not heard of Trifexis--I'll check that one out too.

I suppose those using products that don't have flea protection, do that with a separate product--or nothing for fleas.

Thanks for the comparison spreadsheet too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I've not heard of Trifexis--I'll check that one out too.
> 
> I suppose those using products that don't have flea protection, do that with a separate product--or nothing for fleas.
> 
> Thanks for the comparison spreadsheet too!


I just got a letter and coupon/check in the mail for Trifexis-apprently my name and address was given to the company by my Vet as the check(coupon) was made out to my clinic. 

My guys are on Heartgard plus per Vet's recommendation and monthly Comfortis for fleas.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We are on Interceptor (Plus?) and Frontline Plus. Our vet recommends Sentinel and Comfortis and either Scalibor or Preventic but I didn't make a switch and won't until we need to do so.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Many thanks to Iowa Gold for that spreadsheet. I put it on my desktop


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We use Interceptor for Heartworms and Frontline Plus for fleas and ticks. Ticks are a big problem around here.


----------



## Sandy's Dad (Aug 20, 2011)

Heartgard protects against heartworms, hookworms, and roundworms.
Interceptor protects against the above but also whipworms.
Sentinel is Interceptor with flea birth control (any fleas that bite can not reproduce).
Comfortis kills any fleas that bite.
Trifexis is Interceptor with Comfortis.

So Trifexis and Sentinel are pretty similar, just differ in the way they control fleas. Everyones situation is a little different - my dog isn't really at risk for ticks so I use sentinel and don't bother with the topicals like frontline at all.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I live in Washington state and have never had an issue with this here. Anyone else from Washington feel otherwise?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I use plain Heartgard as we do not have the other kinds of bugs that HGP kills. I use it every 5 weeks during the summer months and give Milk thistle along with it. I test for heartworm every 6 months.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I use plain Heartgard as we do not have the other kinds of bugs that HGP kills. I use it every 5 weeks during the summer months and give Milk thistle along with it. I test for heartworm every 6 months.


The plus component kills all the parasites except for one. It must be nice not to have hookworms, whip worms or round worms in your soil! They live for years in our soil here!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The first six months, Brooks was put on Heartguard. Then he got whipworms, which it doesn't control, got very sick, and was switched to Interceptor. Just this month, I tried Revolution for the first time.
However, a pill seems easier to me (for controlling fleas and worms), so maybe someday I will try Sentinel!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's on Revolution for the summer months when he's more exposed to the foster pups and whatever they bring in, plus ticks in the bush when we go out to BC or SK. In the winter when it's just him and no hiking or tall grass, he's on Interceptor.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Both dogs are on Heartguard Plus.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Revolution

As it says on the package, 

For the treatment and control of flea, ear mite, sarcoptic mange mite, and tick infestations, and for prevention of heartworm disease caused by control of roundworm infections and tick infestations. 

This doesn't mention other worm types that normally come from eating undercooked meats. Bayne doesn't get any human food at all except for canned pumpkin and hasn't scored anything from countersurfing. lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

depends on which dog you mean, and the season...
Tiny gets sentinel from March-November, and Heartguard from December-February.
Toby gets liquid ivermecin.
Tito gets heartguard year round, plus Vectra 3D spot on during field training season, approx. March-December


----------



## AzSTMPR (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry to bring back a old thread but do all of you still use mainly Interceptor or Heartgard plus?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think most here use Heartgard Plus because Interceptor was not on the market for a couple of years. 
Interceptor is back in production again though and will be available soon. My two are currently on Heartgard Plus but will switch to Interceptor once it is back. In fact, my vet ordered Interceptor for me already - but no idea how long before he gets it.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Advantage multi*

I use a topical because my dog have food allergies.
I bought advantage multi for the last couple of years.
The stuff works great if you live in an area with a lot of tics, like we do.
I think tics are more of an issue then mosquitoes, I hate pulling them off and they just love Codys long fluffy ears.


----------

